# floor plan of Lagoon Tower?



## nonutrix (Mar 1, 2008)

I need some help.  Awhile back someone posted the floor plan of the Lagoon Tower at HHV.  The poster said that he had gotten it off of a Japanese website.  I have searched this site every way I can think of and can't get back to that post.  Anyone remember where it is?

TIA,

nonutrix


----------



## ricoba (Mar 1, 2008)

Is this the link you are looking for?

Midway down is the floor plan.

BTW, I searched, "japanese" to get this link.


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 1, 2008)

ricoba said:


> Is this the link you are looking for?
> 
> Midway down is the floor plan.
> 
> BTW, I searched, "japanese" to get this link.



That's it!  Thanks!

nonutrix


----------



## ricoba (Mar 1, 2008)

nonutrix said:


> That's it!  Thanks!
> 
> nonutrix



You're welcome.

It still frustrates though, that HGVC doesn't put the floor plans on their website.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 1, 2008)

You can get better information on the layout of their properties from Google Earth than from the Guide or website.


----------

